# Power Window Problem?



## dmatthewgiles (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a brand new Nissan Versa about a month ago and today was the first time this happened. At first all of my widows would not go down. Then I was driving for a while so my car warmed up and still only the two windows on the driver side comes down but the passanger side would not come down. When I hit the power window switch to bring the windows down I here the motor and the windows jolt. What is the problem?


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it cold where you live? Frozen?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

It sounds like the windows are frozen. If that's the case, the problem is the climate, not the car.


----------

